# FS: staurogyne repens, crypt parva, anubias nana, java fern, RED TIGER LOTUS



## jakz0rz (Mar 21, 2011)

*This is what I have left:*
Crypt Parva 15+ nodes (or more, getting rid of all of them) *$5*
one small Java Fern *windolev* plant about 5 leaves *$2*

crypt parva shots from other tanks

















Here's a pic of my tank a few months ago. 








I no longer have the tonnia or the riccia, and there's a lot more of the nana, ferns, repens, crypts etc.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

What's the price?


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

You are asking how much. Prices are required.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm interested in crypt parva but we'll have to figure out a time and place to meet since I'm a distance away


----------



## lewisk (Nov 3, 2012)

How much is the RED TIGER LOTUS? 

PM sent.


----------



## lewisk (Nov 3, 2012)

your indox is full

send me your address plz


----------



## houta (Apr 16, 2011)

Your box still full
Send me your email or your phone#


----------



## jakz0rz (Mar 21, 2011)

hey guys sorry about that, I just cleared out my inbox!


----------



## jakz0rz (Mar 21, 2011)

Bump. added photos and prices for the pictured amount


----------



## jakz0rz (Mar 21, 2011)

Bumpity bump bump
edited prices


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Where in Vancouver are you? Near a Skytrain station?


----------



## Fuguman (Jun 5, 2010)

PM sent...


----------



## jakz0rz (Mar 21, 2011)

all PM's replied to =)


----------



## jakz0rz (Mar 21, 2011)

Red Lotus gone

bateri pending

half portion of java and one portion of nana pending

still have about 10 stems of staurogyne 

and about 10 nodes of crypts


----------



## jakz0rz (Mar 21, 2011)

Updated items

red tiger lotus sold
all java fern gone
anubias bateri gone
2 x large portions of nana gone

see original post for what is left

thanks!


----------



## jakz0rz (Mar 21, 2011)

bump to the top


----------



## jakz0rz (Mar 21, 2011)

bump *liquidating* need space

obo


----------



## jakz0rz (Mar 21, 2011)

bump,

last bits up for grabs


----------

